# What's up with my plecos?



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

So I have my Bushynose Plecos (ihave 2 of them) for a few days now and I've noticed that each one has a small light patch where the brown looks more like an albino in that spot. What are these markings?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

little more detail or a piccy might be more helpful, where the patch an stuff like that


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the brown bushynose often have some white or cream colored parts....tips of dorsal and back edges of the tail..they will also have some very light cream or yellow spotting on their bodies.some show more than others.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

That may be it Loha. I saw they have te spots but now that you say it those patches are like a creamy color


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

